# سلسلة علمية حول الزلازل



## محمود عمر التير (9 يونيو 2008)

الحلقة ( 5 )​كتاب الزلازل - تأليف : أى. كى. همادى ترجمة : محمود عمر التير

الفصل الأول : كيفية حدوث الزلازل - العوامل والأسباب ( Cause of Earthquake )

اعتمادا على مثل هذه الحسابات، يمكن تقدير حركة القارة الهندية بمعدل 5 الى 30 سم كل سنة، وما تزال هذه القارة فى حالة حركة مستمرة. تعتبر الهند هى الجزء الوحيد المتبقى من جوندوانالاند ( Gondwanaland ) فى نصف الكرة الشمالى .
لقد تسبب بحر قديم كان يسمى تيتايس ( Tethys ) فى انفصال الجزء الأوربى-الأسيوى فى الشمال عن القارة الهندية - التى تقترب شيئا فشيئا - فى الجنوب. عمل هذا البحر كحوضا لترسيب المواد الناتجة عن تفتت جبال الهيمالايا، التى استدل على تراثها البحرى من خلال اكتشاف بعض الحفريات البحرية ( Marine Fossils ) فى صخور الهيمالايا. وقد قدفت تلك المواد المترسبة، التى تم التقاطها ما بين القارتين المقتربتين من بعضهما البعض كفكى منجلة، داخل طيات جبلية ضخمة، مما نتج عن ذلك تكوين سلسلة جبال الهيمالايا.
وفى عام 1965 م أثبت العالمان البريطانيان ب. أم. أس. بلاكيت ( P. M. S. Blackett ) ، الحائز على جائزة نوبل، وأس. كى. رنكورن ( S. K. Runcorn )، باستخدام معطيات ومعلومات مستقاة من علم المغناطيسية القديم، أن القارات الهندية والأوربية-الأسيوية قد تحركت بعيدا عن مواضعها الأصلية القديمة.
بينما تواصلت الأبحاث الخاصة بعلم المغناطيسية القديم بنشاط وقوة منذ عام 1954 م ، أتخدت هذه الدراسات مسارا جديدا، ليس لأشباع فضول معين، هذه المرة، وأنما لتحقيق فائدة مرجوة وضرورية.
فعندما انقطع عدد من الكوابل الهاتفية الممتدة عبر المحيط الأطلسى، خلال سنوات ما بعد الحرب، أحيل هذا الأمر الى د. بروس سى. هيزن ( Dr. Bruce C. Heezen ) ، المتخصص فى علم المحيطات، الذى قام بالتعاون مع الزميلين : مارى ثارب ( Marie Tharp ) و د. موريس أيوينج ( Dr. Maurice Ewing )، بدراسة تضاريس قاع المحيط الممتدة فى موازاة خط الكوابل . ولقد اكتشف هؤلاء العلماء أن تلك الكوابل كانت قد انقطعت بالقرب من صدع أو وادى عميق يمتد الى مركز سلسلة جبلية ضخمة تحت سطح البحر. ومما أثار اندهاش البعض أن قاع المحيط ليس سطحا متموجا، بعض الشىء، مثلما كان يعتقد، ولكنه يحتوى على سلسلة جبلية يزيد ارتفاعها عن ارتفاع جبال الهيمالايا. تسمى تلك السلسلة الجبلية التى قام د. هيزن بدراستها : المنحدر الأطلسى الأوسط ( Mid Atlantic Ridge )، وهى تمثل الخط الفاصل للحوض الأطلسى ( Atlantic Basin ). يبلغ عرض الصدع ( الشق ) عند مركزها 25-50 كم . ومن الغريب فى الأمر، أن العديد من الأنشطة الزلزالية قد تم تسجيلها فى موازاة هذا الأخدود ، مما قاد الأثنين الى التنقيب فى أعماق هذا السر الغامض. وبناء على دراسات مفصلة للخرائط والمخططات الخاصة بجغرافية المحيطات، اتضح أن المنحدر الأطلسى الأوسط كان جزءا فقط من منظومة ضخمة لمنحدرات وسط - محيطية ( Mid-Oceanic Ridge System )، يبلغ طولها 640 كم تقريبا تشق طريقها الملتوية من المحيط الأطلسى الى المحيط الهادى، فالمحيط الهندى، منظومة أخاديد عالمية ( World Rift System ) ، متكونة من شقوق عميقة وتخضع لأنشطة زلزالية متكررة، وتمتد حتى المنحدر الوسط- محيطى.
سعى السير ادوارد بولارد ( Sr. Edward Bullard ) ، العالم البريطانى المتخصص فى علم المحيطات، فى أبحاثه بقياس الحرارة بموازاة هذه المنظومة من المنحدرات، وقد وجد أن درجات الحرارة كانت مرتفعة جدا بالقرب من هذه المنظومة ، وتفوق درجات الحرارة المقاسة بأماكن أخرى بقاع المحيط. أعلن د. هيزن وزملائه نظريتهم المتعلقة بانتشار قاع البحر ( Sea-Floor Spreading ) فى عام 1953 م؛ ووفقا لتلك النظرية، أعتبرت الأخاديد عند مركز المنحدرات الوسط - محيطية كقنوات عميقة مشقوقة داخل القشرة الأرضية؛ حيث تدفقت من خلالها الصخور المنصهرة، مما فجر البراكين بصورة مماثلة لأندفاع قاع البحر بقوة الى الخارج على جانبى السطحين المنحدرين. كما أن انتشار قاع البحر قد عمل على تحريك الصفائح القشرية ( Crustal Plates ). بعد مرور عدة سنوات أثبتت الدلائل أن الصخور المنصهرة كانت قد تدفقت، فعليا، من تلك الشقوق.​
( أنتهى الفصل الأول )​


----------

